# Filling screw holes in Vinyl Slider frame



## Nicole6226 (Dec 10, 2016)

I let a friend stay in my home and she installed child bars on the sliders (brand new sliders :vs_mad. So now my question is when she and her child move out how can i repair the damage done to the frame by the screws? Caulking, Epoxy, plug, no hope? lol 

Thanks in advance for your time


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

There are vinyl repair kits. Test on and inconspicuous location. You can make it worse.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

How about a picture of it?

Most likely it will always be visible even after fixing it.

There are bins of little plastic plugs and items in the BIG BOX hardware stores, you might find a great hole plug to put in there to try to conceal the hole.


ED


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Your best bet would be to either use a plug like Ed suggested or maybe even a stainless crew. They are going to look conspicuous but will look like they belong there. Any repair is just going in the making things worse.
.


----------



## Nicole6226 (Dec 10, 2016)

I can take a picture but essentially the bars are still in place, therefore no real holes to see. I am not sure the holes are big enough for plugs. I would probably have to widen the original hole.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Take a look at these, they are close to what I envisioned.

And are for a 1/6 inch hole. Very small.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-Pack-Off-...hash=item418118aa50:m:m41EYl28QuDaka-mpofdNuQ 

ED


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

not sure if this would remedy your situation, but similar problem occurred at my sisters house where her dog chewed a pretty good section of the vinyl on her slider. I bought (matching colored) replacement vanes for a vertical blinds (can get a six pack for about $10, I think it was) - I proceeded to cut the vanes in the exact width and length I needed, and caulked the edges. Really cannot even tell where the chew marks are. One of my prouder accomplishments.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I would use some heavy aluminum HVAC tape over the holes, maybe two layers, and then brush on some good quality trim paint. I've found paint sticks quite well to that stuff. Because of real-estate disclosure laws I can't disclose how I know this.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

What is a slider?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Usually a glass sliding door.


----------

